# Fragen zu (Raspberry Pi) LED Cube



## Pommesbunker (14. November 2013)

Ich würde gerne einen Raspberry Pi LED Cube bauen, ich weiß allerdings fast nicht, was ich brauche, wie das ansteuern funktioniert und was ich sonst für wissen brauche, vielleicht könnten mir ein paar Raspberry Pi erfahrene Hilfe leisten? 

Oder was meinen die Leute in dem Fred hier denn?

welchen Microcontroller? - 8x8x8 LED-Cube - Mikrocontroller.net

Das wäre doch auch ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. November 2013)

Wie man sowas mit Raspberry machen kann, weis ich nicht, aber mit einem Mikrocontroller schon.


----------



## HamaSmith (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte damals versucht einen 4x4x4 Led Cube zu bauen. Soweit hatte ich alles verlötet, Platine bestückt ect, aber einen Controller hatte ich irgendwie nie gefunden. Das ist jetzt auch schon wieder 2 Jahre her.
Aktuell bin ich dabei, mir auch eine Pi zu bestellen und wollte entsprechend den Led Cube darüber steuern. 

Soweit bin aber nich nicht. Wenn es was neues gibt, gebe ich bescheid. 

Gruss


----------

